# MacFixIt Upgrade/Repair Guides



## bobw (Sep 29, 2004)

New Mac Upgrade and Repair Guides From PB FixIt

 PB FixIt has announced six new members of the groundbreaking FixIt Guide Series. The new Guides mark a dramatic improvement on the do-it-yourself Mac laptop repair series that has revolutionized the repair industry.

 FixIt Guides are now available for all iBook G3, PowerBook G3, and PowerBook G4 models. Each FixIt Guide contains detailed disassembly instructions that walk the reader through the process of easily accessing and replacing damaged laptop components. The Guides make laptop disassembly so simple, even novices can perform advanced repairs with ease.

 Key features of the new FixIt Guides:
  Available for all iBook G3, PowerBook G3, and PowerBook G4 models
  Customized instructions for each part
  New, user-friendly layout
  Professional, close-up pictures of each step
  Printable screw guides to keep track of screws
  Free online at:

http://www.PBFixIt.com


----------



## dflett (Sep 30, 2004)

Many thanks for the link - i need to fix an iBook's DC socket soon and they have just the part to do it!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 30, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

>  Printable screw guides to keep track of screws


Off topic, but I thought I'd mention that I like to keep track of screws by putting them in separate plastic cups according to size and such.  That way they don't roll off the desk and I don't have to dig around to find the screws I need.


----------

